# Should my bike be front heavy or back heavy?



## Timw99 (Feb 11, 2007)

a couple of days back i weighed my bike and it came out at around 29lbs. When doing so i noticed it was significantly front heavy. Is this a bad thing? should it be the other way around?

I recently decided to order a halo tornado rear wheel, but i am now thinking that perhaps i should have ordered the halo SAS to get the extra weight to at least balance the weight out a bit. Should have i done this?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Axis (Mar 11, 2004)

That is just the way some bikes are... probably most are front heavy. I made the rear of my dh bike heavy once bike to compensate for having a shiver dc fork and 2.7 nevagal on it. Wasn't necessary in the long run.

Don't worry about it.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I don't know if my bike is front heavy or rear light, but either way it's perfectly balanced for me.


----------



## scottvoltageyz1 (Jun 7, 2007)

ive noticed with a 07 dj3 in the front that im so much better on flow djs now becasue im more compelled to drop my front end on the backside. it acually isnt bad until i try and manual far.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

a balanced bike is probly best. id rather have it be back heavy though then front.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

don't worry about it much. most bikes are probably a bit heavier up front unless they have rigid forks? i read in an interview with allan cooke a while back that your bike should be light from the BB to the end of the stays for better spinning ability.


----------



## Timw99 (Feb 11, 2007)

ok, thanks. A lot of my friends bikes are back heavy and was just wondering whether mine was suposed to be that way.


----------

